# enlever photo de ses email



## superyoyo (26 Novembre 2004)

Comment fait-on pour enlever la photo de sa propre session utilisateur lors de l'envoi d'emails ? Quelle est l'option sous Mail qui permet de désactiver cela ?
Merci.


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2004)

Je dis peut-être une connerie, mais je ne crois pas que cette image soit envoyée. À mon avis, le destinataire aura l'image qu'il a choisi lui pour t'illustrer (s'il a Mail), et pas celle que tu as mise toi-même.


----------



## xanadu (26 Novembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je dis peut-être une connerie, mais je ne crois pas que cette image soit envoyée. À mon avis, le destinataire aura l'image qu'il a choisi lui pour t'illustrer (s'il a Mail), et pas celle que tu as mise toi-même.



Je crois entre deux utilisateurs mac, oui il ya affichage
Pour l'enlever, aller sur le web.mac : mail/preferences et tu décoches


----------

